# Yahoo messenger member search shows only 200 results!



## jason

Whenever I search Yahoo member directory on Yahoo Messenger, it shows me upto 200 results only. How can I get all the results in my search (not only 200 results maximum)?


----------



## Praetor

I dunno but are you sure there ARE more than 200 entries for what ur searching for?


----------



## ian

I just took a look, and isnt it limited to 500.
I dont think they would show you all the results, because if you come up with say 500 results, then you would need to refine and narrow down your search if you were using it for the purpose for which it was intended.


----------

